# barber pole worm



## redgoat (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, we just had a goat die we think most likely from barber pole worm, so our two dogs who share the same area, OH GOD AND OURSELVES, what should we take? does just normal worming stuff do the trick for dogs and us, or do we need something better, bad enough the goat died, WE DONT WANT TO, now im probably just terrified, ANY ADVICE APPRECIATED THANKS, and if we want to get another goat, how long does the eggs/parasites live on the ground/poo, should we wait a long time to get another goat, dont want to put one in the same area and it gets sick soon after, thanks


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a good article on Barber Pole Worm. http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goat_Barber%20Pole%20Worm.pdf

We are using Ivermectin. Does are dewormed right after kidding (and again 10 days later) and then I monitor them and deworm as needed. I check eye color, pull the lower lid out a little and you can see (hopefully) a dark pink color. If that gets pale pink, I deworm them again. Valbazen is also good. And I've used Oxfendozole. However, now the common thought is to use 1 dewormer till it stops working, then rotate.

I believe that adequate copper supplements help keep worm populations down. Don't overdose. Where are you located? Some areas (Texas) have resistance to some dewormers, you may need to check with your vet.

I've been told that most "worms" are "species specific", so chances are humans don't have an issue with these worms. Humans can get "pin worms" I know. And, probably others...I would check with your medical doctor and ask them if you are at risk.

I'm sorry you lost your doe.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Di, will go to vet tomorrow to get worm treatment for dogs and ask vet bout us,


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

There are many, many versions of the Barberpole worm. They are species specific but can infect other species to some extent. Most vets will tell you that you cannot contract worms from a goat. Remember Haemonchus contortus (barberpole worm in goats) is a parasite infecting ruminants, not dogs or cats or humans.

So short answer is no, I don't think you have anything to worry about.

With that said, the only way to contract any worm from a goat would be by coming into contact with the feces to mouth or other body fluid opening. So if you don't eat the poop, you're not going to get it. But let's take the worst case example, you clean out a pen area and touch goat poop infected with worm eggs, you then without thinking put your hand in your mouth. Humans would be considered incidental hosts and the worm could not reproduce. You may get stomach flu like symptoms in severe cases such as abdominal pain, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and general weakness or fever. But the symptoms would eventually clear up without treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## redgoat (Feb 26, 2013)

oh thanks so much for your reply, im working myself into a bit of a frenzy right now, dogs are off to the vet today for a strong worm treatment, i had made an appointment for myself this afternoon at the doctor just to be safe, but im feeling a bit more calm now to realise that they cant reproduce in my stomach, i can cope with a bit of a tummy upset and get over it, THANKS SO MUCH, I DIDNT WANT TO DIE LIKE RED DID, calming down more and more now Melissa, thanks x


----------

